# Goodbye letter?



## Starleegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Has anyone written a goodbye letter to their spouse and actually sent it?


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Starleegirl said:


> Has anyone written a goodbye letter to their spouse and actually sent it?



What's the reason for the letter?
Not sure what you mean by goodbye letter, you would file for divorce first right? 

Are you just frustrated and sometimes wish to leave?


----------



## Monroe (Jun 21, 2012)

I wrote one and I sent it.

It was cathartic for me and it helped snap him out of the fog. 

I wrote about a bunch of really happy times we had in our relationship. Then I told him I had a copy for myself for my own personal time capsule.... and one day k was sure I would be able to read about all those happy times and feel sad. I would be able to read them and feel happy. 

I write for a living so it was easy for me and I guess it made an impact because we are still R-ing a year later (and it is going well).


----------



## Starleegirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm done with my marriage, tired of the lies an bs and I feel like I need to get the rest of my thoughts out which are nice and not so nice.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Starleegirl said:


> I'm done with my marriage, tired of the lies an bs and I feel like I need to get the rest of my thoughts out which are nice and not so nice.


If you truly are done; then be done. You need to get to the point of indifference. Kind of the Zen state. Don't waste your energy on your wayward spouse. Use it for a more productive purpose.


----------



## Tobey69 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm done ,too1


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

How's this for catharsis? From what I have been told, she broke down when she read it. 


_Julie,

I loved you more than anything. I loved you more than my own flesh. Eleven years later and I was still holding the door for you, singing you lullaby songs to sleep. Carrying you into bed. 

You promised you'd never cheat on me. God damn you, Julie. God damn you to Hell. God damn you for cheating on me and never telling me until you had already left. God damn you for leaving while I was at work, working for your uneducated ass. God damn you for making me believe that everything was fine, cuddling up with me the night before you left, knowing full well that you were going to break my heart. God damn you for planning this for a year, and God ****ing damn you for being too much of a coward to stick around and see the damage you have wrought. 

You aren't just the most selfish person I've ever known. You're the most selfish person I've ever known of. Your stupid, sanctimonious letter with piss-poor grammar, telling me that you're standing up for what's right. 

What's right, Julie? Whatever helps you circumvent accountability? Is that what's right? How convenient, you God damn ****ing *****. If I wanted to I could find you and kill you. I have friends begging me for permission to hunt your worthless ass down. 

I came and picked you up in my arms when you were sick, when you were too sick to stand up. I carried you out of that store like a ****ING KNIGHT. I GAVE YOU EVERYTHING, GAVE YOU MY UNFILTERED UNALLOYED LOVE AND ALL THE PRECIOUS VULNERABILITY THAT CAME WITH IT!

I should sue for abandonment, theft, and destruction of property you little brat. I should have handed out those checks that came in the mail, you know, the ones linked directly to your credit card? Did you just have no idea what the **** you were doing, or were you counting on me being a gentleman, even after you screwed me over? 

I don't care if your parents cheated on each other. We are all responsible for our own choices. I can't wait for you to end up with some ******* who hits you and cheats on you. I hope you remember our marriage. I hope you remember how much I loved you. I hope you remember how I provided for you, and cherished you, and praised you in front of others. 

I hope you realize that I was the best thing that will ever have happened to you in this life. Too bad I won't get to see your beautiful face the moment, that single moment when all of this dawns on you, followed by the finality and the realization of the irrevocable nature of your sheer stupidity. 

I will always love you. I will always want you to come back. Thing is you're such a stubborn ***** you never will. You could be eating pods with the pigs and you still wouldn't come back, simply because you want to convince yourself that you can make it on your own. 

Nice job spending the $8000.00 you stole on yoga lessons, dumbass. _


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I did write one and I sent it. After that he no longer made excuses to talk to his 'friend'. He blocked her and I'm a hell of a lot happier!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

nope.when i was done i told him to his face.no need for a goodbye letter.I wrote a lot in journals but not in letter form.After what he put me through,he didn't deserve to know my deepest thoughts and feelings about things.


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, I did. I meant every word, which is why our break up was temporary.


----------

